# Picking a pressie



## jpjeffery (Dec 17, 2013)

(Sshh!)

Hi

Total noob here.

My wife has asked her sister for an Espresso machine for Christmas. Since said sister is already getting wifey a new car stereo it's down to me to get the coffee machine.

I had no idea there were so many choices and that you could easily spend over £450 on a domestic machine!

My budget is more like £70-£80 and I've narrowed it down to these three

Nescafe KP301040 Dolce Gusto

De'Longhi Dolce Gusto Genio 2

Krups KP220840 Nescafe Dolce Gusto

I'd LIKE to get her one of the Pixie machines but I fear they're just too expensive.

Other than any suggestions you might have to help me decide, my main question is this: do they all take the same kind of capsule? In the videos and the photos online some look bigger than others...

My head hurts.









I should add that my wife's preferred coffee is a cappuccino (I realise to get the milk froth we'll probably need an extra unit to do this). For our younger daughter's sake it would be cool if the chosen machine could also make a hot chocolate.

Any help gratefully received.

TIA

Jeff


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

On your budget and for what you're after I would suggest a nespresso unit with frother attached.

probably the best you're going to get for your money.

Most on here regard a gaggia classic coupled with an equally as expensive grinder (mc2 atleast) as the basics of espresso making


----------



## jpjeffery (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you, but are there different types of capsules?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

There are many different ones yes, have a look on the nespresso website


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Is nespresso the one where the patent is running (or has run) out for the capsule design? That could open up cheaper capsules in the future as well


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A possible alternate, is to buy a Gaggia Classic (second hand) and use this:

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/porta-filter/bella-pronto-capsule-adapter.html

Then, if the lady wants to ever step up to grinding and making proper coffee, you have the machine. The BB capsules are quite good compared to the market as well


----------

